# Sampson Brakes..inexpensive and very light



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Durable, too. I got some a year ago for my Colnago CX-1 race bike. At the time I didn't want to deal with the Zero G fussyness and pay big bucks so I saw these Sampsons in the Excel Sports cat and ordered them up. Been on my racing and training ride now for about 20k miles of use and they work just fine and less than 1/3rd the cost of those other ones and just two grams more weight..

I have had no problems with them. I use Kool Stop pads (same as shimano) on mostly carbon wheels and ride a lot in the mountains.

I liked saving a couple a hundred bucks, buying these, a couple hundred $ that I used to go travel to some extra races with instead.

I like equipment that you do not have to fiddle with to make it work properly and check all the time for adjustment. I guess I'm not a true weight weenie, but these brakes are a worthwhile light brake, if 'brand' is less important than function to you.

Don Hanson


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

at 267 grams, they aren't really uber light so unless they perform better than a force or dura-ace caliper not much motivation to switch...


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

267g @$168 is a pretty good deal. If they can perform at least as well as SRAM Rival.

Sram Force is 280g @ ~$170


----------

